# Гипотония грушевидной мышцы



## Ева1986 (13 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, упражнениями для укрепления грушевидной мышцы, не могу найти на сайте сама.Нашла только для расслабления и растяжки, у меня же проблема наоборот- грушевидная как будто очень растянута( по ощущениям), и визуально- лежа на животе, сгибаю ноги в коленях и развожу в стороны, расслабив мышцы, и получается, что справа нога находится под нормальным углом,создается сопротивление грушевидкой, а левая почти на пол падает- совсем нет сопротивления, будто она жутко расслабленная.У меня ишиас( диагноз врача)после дачи заболел низ поясницы, мрт делала, грыж нет, небольшой левосторонний сколиоз, болей в спине сейчас нет, занимаюсь лфк дома, каталась на мяче- боли были ужасные, через 2 недели таких катаний- никаких болей, триггеры пропали вроде,но начала болеть ягодица, ближе к крестцу боль тянущая, при этом бедро не болит, боль как будто его минует и выходит ниже колена в икру по наружней поверхности до голеностопа.Врачу сказала об этом, поставил ишиас, сказав, что грушевидная мышца видимо очень укорочена и сдавливает седалищный нерв, посоветовал растягивать ее плюс микодалм в таблетках. Начала потихоньку растягивать, но только хуже становится(((( Боль такая острая, что аж дышать иногда не могу. Так может она наоборот очень растянутая , гипотоничная, расплющенная что ли....и давит мне на нерв, реален такой расклад ? И если это возможно , то как ее укрепить????


----------



## La murr (13 Июн 2018)

@Ева1986, здравствуйте!
Вам в помощь - Как именно работать с мышцами. Советы доктора AIR'а
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Ева1986 (13 Июн 2018)

@La murr, спасибо за ссылку большое! Буду разбираться.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Июн 2018)

Да Вы настоящая выдумщица!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июн 2018)

@Ева1986, снимки МРТ.
Фото положения ноги.


----------

